# Bread Pudding ?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Oooh, how I love bread pudding !!


----------



## Dan1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

Me, too - I often make chocolate chip bread pudding in my Instant Pot.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Its either really bad or really good, depending whether it's made with nasty white bread like "wonder" bread or made with wholesome bread, like Pepperidge Farm.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Its either really bad or really good, depending whether it's made with nasty white bread like "wonder" bread or made with wholesome bread, like Pepperidge Farm.


Stale home baked is best , next best home baked + few raisins .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Love bread pudding.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Some restaurants we frequent have elaborate dessert selections. Really eye tempting, but I always go for the bread pudding.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love bread pudding but seldom see it on menus here. I used to see it with some kind of bourbon or whiskey sauce.

I want some now!!!
(Bread pudding not whiskey)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Isn't it really just a soft egg custard with bread in it?
Not to diminish it's wonderfulness.

Maybe the stale bread was a way to stretch the dish out.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> View attachment 718145


I wrote that!.😄

I wonder how common eggs were? Sugar was scarce but honey. . .?

Have you had Mexican flan? It's a firmer egg custard that has more eggs or egg yolks, I think. A really good dessert after a hot Mexican meal.

Lots of hot Mexican dishes here.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I wrote that!.😄
> 
> I wonder how common eggs were? Sugar was scarce but honey. . .?
> 
> ...


I used to make flan. Loved it. Propped my recipe card on backsplash of countertop. Watched it one day slip down behind the countop…. never to be seen again. ☹

Now daughter frequently makes cream Brulé so I don’t make flan because they’re both too similar in my opinion. If I had my choice I’d probably choose flan but won’t tell her that.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd vote flan over creme brulee, too.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Isn't it really just a soft egg custard with bread in it?
> Not to diminish it's wonderfulness.
> 
> Maybe the stale bread was a way to stretch the dish out.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Now I want bacon. . . where'd that come from?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Now I want bacon. . . where'd that come from?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My other favorite food…..if it’s extra crispy.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I was just thinking of making some bread pudding. I have some milk that I've got to use up before it goes bad.

Ditto on the crispy bacon. Not sure it really goes with bread pudding though.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

CaptTom said:


> I was just thinking of making some bread pudding. I have some milk that I've got to use up before it goes bad.
> 
> Ditto on the crispy bacon. Not sure it really goes with bread pudding though.


It may be a deep primal need. . .
try it!


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I ended up making it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

CaptTom said:


> I ended up making it.
> View attachment 718234


How was it? How much did you eat? 😊


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> How was it? How much did you eat? 😊


It came out good. I ate about what you'd get at a restaurant for one serving. I'm out of whipped cream, which would have made it perfect!


----------

